# 136 Kehren am Idrosee



## sushy (29. Oktober 2006)

Bei mir gehts die Woche nochmal an den Largo und wir wollen gerne die 136 Spitzkehrentour vom Monte Stino zum Idrosee runter fahren. 
Meine Frage: Ist das der Weg bei dem im Moser steht, dass man ihn absolut nicht fahren kann (Moser 12, Tour 28)? Der 456/454 auf der Kompass Karte? Auf der Trailhunter DVD schaut der aber nicht so schlimm aus. Wie schwer ist der Weg denn etwa? Fänds nicht tragisch wenn ich bei einigen Kehren mal absteigen müsste solange die Abschnitte zwischen den Kehren gut zu fahren sind. 
Wie fährt man die Tour am besten? Mit dem Auto bis zum Stino hoch, dann runter zum Idrosee und wie am besten zurück? 
Danke! 
Grüße
Sushy


----------



## Superfriend (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaube, es ist der im Moser beschriebene Weg. Meine Kompasskarten sind leider gerade nicht da, wo ich bin, kann es daher nicht nachschlagen.

Zur Schwierigkeit: Die Kehren sind halt eng. Alles andere ist einfach und die Absturzgefahr hält sich in Grenzen. Sprich: Man kann recht locker von Kehre zu Kehre rollen und muss dann halt zirkeln, reine Geschicklichkeitsfrage. Ich halte die "großen" Abfahrten in den Zentralalpen (Schlern, Eisjöchl, Similaun, Montozzo....) für schwieriger. Wir sind die Tour damals vom Idrosee aus gefahren. Geparkt am Seeufer und über Bocca Cocca hoch. Zum Schluss dann Seeumrundung per Bike, um zum Auto zurück zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (29. Oktober 2006)

Sie meisten Kehren haben S2, einige S3 sind dabei und wenn Du lange suchst evtl. auch eine S4. 





Ansonsten wie schon oben beschrieben: leichter Roller ohne Stufen und brauchbarer Untergrund mit Kieselsteinchen, kein Geröll (wobei sich so was ja bekanntlich auch verschlechtern kann=Erosion)

Mehr Bilder hier: http://schymik.de/fotodb/search.php?search_keywords=Monte_Stino

Der bessere Rückweg ist übrigens nicht um den See rum, sondern am Ostufer zurück. Da muß man aber einige Meter hoch schieben und am Trail gibt es ein paar sehr ausgesetzte Passagen mit Drahtseil...aber kurz, die kann man lang schieben, wenn man schwindelfrei ist. Dann wieder schöner flowiger Trail...


----------



## Superfriend (29. Oktober 2006)

Carsten schrieb:


> Der bessere Rückweg ist übrigens nicht um den See rum, sondern am Ostufer zurück. Da muß man aber einige Meter hoch schieben und am Trail gibt es ein paar sehr ausgesetzte Passagen mit Drahtseil...aber kurz, die kann man lang schieben, wenn man schwindelfrei ist. Dann wieder schöner flowiger Trail...


 
Richtig, die Variante gibt's auch. Haben wir damals überlegt, dann aber doch gelassen.


----------



## sushy (29. Oktober 2006)

Ok, das klingt doch alles sehr gut. Danke für eure Antworten! 
@ Carsten: Sind die Kehren etwa mit denen bei der Abfahrt von der Bocca die Fobia vergleichbar?


----------



## Carsten (29. Oktober 2006)

sushy schrieb:


> Ok, das klingt doch alles sehr gut. Danke für eure Antworten!
> @ Carsten: Sind die Kehren etwa mit denen bei der Abfahrt von der Bocca die Fobia vergleichbar?



Weg ist schmäler, Kehren etwas enger. 2004 als ich dort war, wars teilweise arg zugewachsen...inzwischen sind dort aber viele runter


----------



## cybal (21. August 2007)

hallo,
nachdem sich einige verfahren sind, nachdem sie der beschreibung aus bike 09/2007 gefolgt sind, möchte ich kurz nachfragen, ob denn niemand einen gps track von der tour hat..


----------



## cybal (6. September 2007)

hallo, bin die tour jetzt gefahren.. und habe sie auch auf gps aufgezeichnet. prädikat: empfehlenswert..
nur umsetzen sollte man schön können, wenn man einigermaßen spaß haben möchte.. ;-)

http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/toure..._idro_bocca_cocca_monte_stino_bike_09_07.html


----------



## marco (6. September 2007)

servas alex,

wo genau haben sich die leute verfahren? Hast du den Weg gefunden mit meiner Beschreibung?


----------



## cybal (6. September 2007)

hallo marco,
ein freund von mir ist die tour gefahren. ihm und andere biker (die er getroffen hat), haben in bondone nach dem schottersträßchen gesucht, das leider jetzt asphalt ist, .. bei der linkskehre.. wo es dann runter geht..  
ist anstatt schotter schon länger asphaltiert.. 
oben am bocca cocca fehlt meines erachtens die beschreibung ob ich an der weggabelung (4 straßen) rauf oder runter muß.. bitte der straße folgen, die runter geht.. diese mündet nach gut einem km in einer asphaltierten straße die dann rauf geht. ist dies bewältigt dürfte nix mehr fehlen..

außer am museo: dort ist die beschreibung ein wenig dürftig.. d.h. man kann entweder direkt am museo starten oder am kl. sträßchen, das vorerst 20m runter geht und die 4 hammer-kehren am anfang erspart..! 

müsste jetzt reichen.. mit meinem gps track dürfte es aber auch kein problem sein.. ;-)


----------



## Fetz (6. September 2007)

Na, da bin ich ja gespannt, wie lange man dort - nach Veröffentlichung in der Bike und GPS-Daten im Netz - noch von "Spitzkehren" sprechen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cybal (6. September 2007)

Fetz schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich ja gespannt, wie lange man dort - nach Veröffentlichung in der Bike und GPS-Daten im Netz - noch von "Spitzkehren" sprechen kann.



ist doch ein wenig ab vom schuss..! und auch nicht ganz untechnisch.. nix für heizer sage ich mal... !

also beste voraussetzungen.. plus hat es sicher diese tage schon nette kälte-grade..!


----------



## Carsten (6. September 2007)

download geht gerade leider nicht?


----------



## cybal (6. September 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> download geht gerade leider nicht?



danke für den hinweis.. der filename war anscheinend zu lange..

hier der neue link:

http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/touren/gardasee/787_monte_stino_136_kehren.html


----------



## marco (6. September 2007)

Fetz schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich ja gespannt, wie lange man dort - nach Veröffentlichung in der Bike und GPS-Daten im Netz - noch von "Spitzkehren" sprechen kann.



es gibt sogar ein video seit 2 jahren, und die spitzenkehren sind immer noch da.


----------



## Fetz (7. September 2007)

marco schrieb:


> es gibt sogar ein video seit 2 jahren, und die spitzenkehren sind immer noch da.



Naja, der Verbreitungsgrad des Videos wird sich gegenüber dem des Bike-Magazins in beschaulichen Grenzen halten.


----------



## marco (11. September 2007)

Bin heute den trail wiedermal gefahren. Der zustand ist sehr gut, bis auf einer stelle, wo eine kehre geschnitten wird (schon lange, eigentlich). Dort haben wir eine ast und steine hingetan, damit die abkürzung gesperrt wird.

Hinter uns ist ein cc raudi mit hohem sattel runtergefahren, schön driftend. Wie die "trail polizei" haben wir ihn angehalten und abgehmant, wir würden ihn zum see runterschmeissen, wenn er so weiter fährt.

Also, der trail ist schon ziemlich fest und in guter fassung, bitte schönend fahren und wenn mal eine kehre nicht klappt, einfach schieben. Wir werden demnächst am einstieg einen aufkleber mit "Don't **** up the trail!" oder ähnliches hinkleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (12. September 2007)

So Aufkleber könnte ich auch gebrauchen!


----------



## Futzy (16. September 2007)

Melde mich hier mal als Vater von Futzy.

Das Video kenne ich schon seit letztem Jahr. Richtig zur Kenntnis genommen habe ich den Trail jedoch erst nach dem Bericht in der bike.

Wir wollen die Gegend nächste Woche mal erkunden. Kann mir jemand eine bikerfreundliche Unterkunft am Idrosee empfehlen

Gruß _Arnold_


----------



## clemson (16. September 2007)

marco schrieb:


> Bin heute den trail wiedermal gefahren. Der zustand ist sehr gut, bis auf einer stelle, wo eine kehre geschnitten wird (schon lange, eigentlich). Dort haben wir eine ast und steine hingetan, damit die abkürzung gesperrt wird.
> 
> Hinter uns ist ein cc raudi mit hohem sattel runtergefahren, schön driftend. Wie die "trail polizei" haben wir ihn angehalten und abgehmant, wir würden ihn zum see runterschmeissen, wenn er so weiter fährt.
> 
> Also, der trail ist schon ziemlich fest und in guter fassung, bitte schönend fahren und wenn mal eine kehre nicht klappt, einfach schieben. Wir werden demnächst am einstieg einen aufkleber mit "Don't **** up the trail!" oder ähnliches hinkleben.





danke marco


----------



## ]:-> (16. September 2007)

gibt es eine sinnvolle möglichkeit das mit start/ziel am Gardasee zu fahren?


----------



## stuntzi (16. September 2007)

trailzustand am 14.09.2007: holy!
start in bondino mit auffahrt über die bocca cocca, jetzt größtenteils ein forstweg. nur oben noch bisserl trail bergauf, aber gut fahrbar.
rückweg am ostufer idrosee über den schmugglerweg. ca 10 minuten schieben, rest fahrbar für schwindelfreie. zustand: super.
wer einen aktuellen track will, siehe euromax-thread (link below).


viel spaß... geiles teil 

mit start am lago? tremalzo, trail nach storo über die bocca di lorina, 136er, tremalzo, riva. so ungefähr 5000hm ?


----------



## ]:-> (16. September 2007)

> mit start am lago? tremalzo, trail nach storo über die bocca di lorina, 136er, tremalzo, riva. so ungefähr 5000hm ?


so hab ich mir das auch schon gedacht, naja, klingt nach schöner 2-tages Tour


----------



## hotroder (2. Oktober 2007)

Hat jemaand ne genaue Weg(trail )beschreibung mit Wegpunkten  ?? Wir fahrn morgen zum Gardasee und ich find die Bike vom September nichtmehr


----------



## pedale3 (24. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

hatte am 15.10. die Gnade den 136'er bei strahlend blauem Himmel gegen das Abendlicht fahren zu dürfen.

Fazit: Genial.

3mal auf die Fresse gelegt und ca. 20 Spitzkehren mit Fuss absetzen gefahren. Niemandem begegnet.

Start der Tour war am See (Baitoni). In Bondone hab ich nen Abzweig verpasst und zu spät gemerkt, daher unfreiwillige Touren Verlängerung über weg 444 und "bocca di Cablone" (sehr schön)!

Bin dann ab "Persone" auf den Mt.Stivo hoch. Insgesamt waren's dann gut 2000Hm.

Der 136'er beginnt in der Tat ganz oben am Stivo:





Hier das Pic vom Einstieg in den Trail (weg Nr.???):






Wie man sieht, ist Marco's Schild schon geklaut worden ;-)

Unterwegs verzweigt sich der Weg noch 2-mal, da stehen dann ganz passend zum Trail, sehr edle Wegweiser aus Metall, bin jeweils Rechts abgebogen.

irgendwann kommt man an die obligatorischen Foto Kurve, leider ist das Bild etwas verdreht...





...und kam letztendlich unterhalb von "Vesta" an einer Auffahrt raus. Gegenüber geht noch ein Weg Rtg. Vesta weiter, den kann man auch noch als kurzen Trail dranhängen.

Ich bin bestimmt nicht Schwindelfrei, aber den Weg an der Steilküste entlang, also diesen "Banditenweg", fand ich nicht so tragisch. Da gibt es am Lago echt schlimmeres. Es dämmerte allerdings schon, sodass der Abgrund nicht mehr so gut zu sehen war ;-)

/Pedale.


----------



## elbaner (12. Februar 2008)

Jetzt mal zum besseren Verständnis:
1. 136 Kehren = Sentiero 456/454 vom Stino runter 
2. Von Vesta über Prato della Fame nach Baitoni (der in der Kompass als Pfadspur eingezeichnete Weg - also nicht der der da in halber Höhe parallel zum Ufer läuft) ist dieser Schmugglerpfad 
3. Alles wie beschrieben von Euch größtenteils fahrbar und nicht wie Moser sagt unfahrbar
4. Schon mal jemand den Weg von F. le Berard hinunter nach Vesta gefahren bzw. auf halber Strecke dann den Höhenweg Richtung Baitoni genommen? Fahrbar? Lohnenswert?


----------



## pedale3 (20. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit,

in den Kompass Karten gibts vom Stino hinunter ja noch interessante Alternativen zum legendären 136K trail.

Variante Südlich:
Mt.Stino - 456er (erstmal identisch zu 136K) - links auf 455er parallel zur 1000Hm Linie - und den 455er runter zum See.

Variante Nördlich:
Bocca Cocca - Weg gestrichelt ohne Nr. über M.ga.Piombino (nicht Rtg. Bondone) - Vesta/See.

Lohnen die Varianten -  oder doch lieber wieder den 136K Trail?

/Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr. mikem (20. Februar 2009)

die südliche Variante kannst du getrost vergessen, die war zumindest letzten Mai sehr verwachsen und daher uninteressant. 

Der mit Drahtseilen versicherte Trial von Vesta entlang am See war leider etwas verfallen - sprich: Erosionsschäden, Bikes mußten kurzzeitig geschultert werden. 

Alles in allem ist der Trail aber Hammer, eine S4-Kehre habe ich trotz intensivstem Suchen nicht gefunden !


----------



## pedale3 (22. Februar 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis dr.mikem!
Im Oktober war der Weg Vesta - Bondone wieder völlig i.O. (m.E.).
/Pedale


----------



## re lax (20. Mai 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> in den Kompass Karten gibts vom Stino hinunter ja noch interessante Alternativen zum legendären 136K trail.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

hat jemand Infos zur Fahrbarkeit des Weges vom Monte Stino nach Vantone (Kompass Nr. 176), sieht nach einer schönen direkten und nicht so steilen Alternative aus?


----------



## Ruderbock (28. April 2010)

Hi!

Eine Frage zur Anfahrt zum M. Stino:
Wenn man von Bondone aus eine (nicht all zu heftige) Tagestour fahren will:

Ist es sinnvoll / gut fahrbar zuerst rel. westlich über Gnola in das Rio Valle-Tal hoch zur Boca di Valle zu fahren, um dann fast paralel zu den Höhenlinien den gestrichelten "75" rüber zur Bocca Cocca zu fahren???

Dann weiter wie bekannt, ganz unten am See dann den "gepunkteten" über Prato della fame, und nicht den 400hm Serventinen hoch und auf halber Höhe zurück?
LG Jens


----------



## bgl-allmountain (29. April 2010)

Fahrt die Tour vom südlichen Seeufer aus, von Bondone aus ist es ein total unnötiger Umweg das Ganze. Allerdings sieht man am Bocca Cocca und an vielen anderen Stellen die "Fangstationen" aus nächster Nähe. Rotkehlchen und Co. landen da mal ganz schnell im Fangnetz und in der Bratpfanne der Einheimischen. Diese perversen Praktiken rund um den Idrosee sollte man auch mal hier im Forum beim Namen nennen.


----------



## pedale3 (29. April 2010)

..gibts eigentlich noch andere lohnende Abfahrten vom Monte Stino als besagter 136er (Weg 456)? In der Kompass Karte sieht zB Weg 455 ebenfalls sehr nett aus!?


----------



## Ruderbock (29. April 2010)

Mein Umweg macht evtl. doch Sinn, da ich vermutlich vorhabe das Stück in einen AlpenX einzubauen (2011), deshalb falls es jemand kennt Nochmal:
Ist der "gestrichelte 75er" von Bocca di Valle nach Bocca Cocca fahrbar / schön??
LG Jens


----------



## aju (29. April 2010)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat121.html

Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## Ruderbock (29. April 2010)

Hey, danke Aju!
Und schön, dass Du hier mitliest, das hört sich alles (auch die Fotos) nach ner sehr sehr schönen Tour an, auch ohne shutteln und mit Alpencrossgebäck auf dem Rücken.
Ob man dann evtl. zweimal im selben Albergo nächtigt oder es sich dann noch richtig gibt, um bis zum Tremalzo /Albergo Garda oder wo auch immer zu nächtigen, weiterzufahren, kann ich mir ja noch ziemlich lange überlegen,
es geht ja erst um nächstes Jahr.
Dir erstmal viel Spass mit den beinharten am Gardasee (oder??)
LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergsieger (8. Mai 2010)

Kann man mir jemand sagen, wieviel Zeit man für die Strecke vom Monte Stino bis zum Nordufer des Sees einplanen muss (136 Kehren runter + Rückfahrt über den Trail am See).
Danke.


----------



## sun909 (24. September 2010)

Moin,
sind grad zum Lago unterwegs und die Karte mit den Tracks ist daheim geblieben 

bin nur online unterwegs, kann mir jemand vielleicht die Beschreibung der Tour per PN senden?

Würde dies gerne eibauen dieses Jahr, weiß aber nicht, ob wir das nur mit Karte an den Abzweigungen hinkriegen...

Wäre erste Sahne, noch was zu kriegen!

Besten Dank!!!
Sun909


----------



## timtim (25. September 2010)

von capovalle kommend fängt der weg  quasi da an wo folgende beschreibung endet.............
http://www.bresciainbici.it/visualizza_itinerario.php?id_itinerario=28&lingua=deu

viel spaß

tim²


----------



## mali5 (13. Mai 2014)

da der letzte Beitrag schon was älter ist:

kennt jemand den aktuellen Zustand der Tour, also ab Baitoni am Nordufer über Bondone hoch zum Monte Stino, 136-Kehren Trail zum See und zurück via Ostufer nach Baitoni. Ist der Trail noch erlaubt , evt Zustand und was gilt heute für den Weg am Ostufer (erlaubt, zu gefährlich) ?


----------



## cybal (13. Mai 2014)

Servus. Trail ist super in Schuss. War im September dort ;-) Immer wieder ein Vergnügen. Der Schmugglerpfad ist aber verboten und schlechter geworden über die Jahre. Ich habe zwar auch geschoben, manchmal war mir aber an den gewissen Stellen auch recht mulmig ;-/
Gute Fahrt


----------



## Carsten (13. Mai 2014)

Bin die Tour genau vor einem Jahr gefahren. Pfad geht, ist halt nicht alles fahrbar. Die Jungs von Trailsucht sind dies Jahr schon durch.
Es steht ein Verbotsschild unten am Pfad, ist meiner Ansicht aber nur als "Biken auf eigenes Risiko" zu deuten. Ich darf mein Bike überall lang schieben oder tragen...zumal es außer sporadisch während der Saison fahrender Schiffe offensichtlich keine echte Alternative gibt.
Übrigens gibt´s in der Gegend noch viele lohnende Touren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (13. Mai 2014)

Schmugglerpfad ist offiziell Bikeverbot. Steht auch ein Schild.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## UncleHo (13. Mai 2014)

Ist jetzt auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, da hier  Biker schon tot aus dem See gefischt worden sind.


----------



## Carsten (13. Mai 2014)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Ist jetzt auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, da hier  Biker schon tot aus dem See gefischt worden sind.


Frag mich ob irgendwo mal ein Weg gesperrt wurde, weil ein Wanderer zu Schaden gekommen ist. Bedauerlich im konkreten Fall, aber noch lange kein Grund alle aus zu sperren.

Gruß Carsten Schymik
www.Schymik.de


----------



## UncleHo (13. Mai 2014)

Nicht schon wieder eine Diskussion über Bikeverbote und deren Sinn. Ob einer trotz Verbot fährt oder nicht, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Es sollte nur erwähnt werden, warum da ein Schildchen steht.


----------



## mali5 (14. Mai 2014)

danke an alle für die Infos. sind in der 2. Junihälfte nach langer Zeit mal wieder am Gardasee, da werden wir die Tour mal antesten. Falls der Pfad am See nicht geht, bleibt ja immer noch die Umrundung auf der Straße, auch wenn das natürlich öde ist. Oder evt. Schiff.


----------



## pedale3 (14. Mai 2014)

mali5 schrieb:


> da der letzte Beitrag schon was älter ist:
> 
> kennt jemand den aktuellen Zustand der Tour, also ab Baitoni am Nordufer über Bondone hoch zum Monte Stino, 136-Kehren Trail zum See und zurück via Ostufer nach Baitoni. Ist der Trail noch erlaubt , evt Zustand und was gilt heute für den Weg am Ostufer (erlaubt, zu gefährlich) ?


 
Wenn ihr den Schmuggler-Pfad meiden wollt, dann gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit das Auto woanders abzustellen!
Einmal haben wir's Auto in Vesta quasi am Ende des Trail abgestellt. Das hatte auch was: Direkt Nach dem feinen Trail noch kurz in den See gesprungen, kurzes Schwimmer'chen und schon wieder am Auto sein.
Der Uphill auf der Strasse von Idro in Rtg. Capovalle ist ganz Ok. Da war kaum Verkehr.
Kleiner "Nachteil" ist die längere Anfahrt mit dem Auto! Die Fahrt von Storo rund um den Idrosee kann nerven.
Die gleiche Runde und Start in der Gegend von Capovalle wäre auch möglich, dann würde sich ggf. die "lohnende" Anfahrt mit Auto von Osten her über den Lago Valvestino anbieten. Im Juni ist's ja lange hell, da geht viel!


----------



## Carsten (14. Mai 2014)

also ehrlich gesagt, ich würde lieber 20 km am Drahtseil irgend einen Schmugglerpfad am Abgrund lang laufen als am Westufer zwischen all den bekloppten LKW´s auf der Hauptstraße mein Leben zu riskieren!


----------



## mali5 (15. Mai 2014)

Carsten schrieb:


> also ehrlich gesagt, ich würde lieber 20 km am Drahtseil irgend einen Schmugglerpfad am Abgrund lang laufen als am Westufer zwischen all den bekloppten LKW´s auf der Hauptstraße mein Leben zu riskieren!


 
ich ebenso, werde aber nicht alleine unterwegs sein. mal schaun...


----------



## Carsten (15. Mai 2014)

Tour mit einigen Varianten ist übrigens auch in meinem neuen Buch drin. Und die schönste Tour am Idrosee ebenfalls

Gruß Carsten Schymik
www.Schymik.de


----------



## dertutnix (20. Mai 2014)

cybal schrieb:


> Servus. Trail ist super in Schuss. War im September dort ;-)



war viel schnee im winter am idrosee? falls ja, könnte der weg gelitten haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (20. Mai 2014)

Habe nichts derartiges gehört, wie gesagt, trailsucht fragen

Gruß Carsten Schymik
www.Schymik.de


----------



## sun909 (9. August 2016)

Mal eine Frage zur Anfahrt von Idro aus Ri Capovalle:
Fährt man da besser komplett die Straße rauf oder biegt man auf Höhe von ca. 940m auf den im OSM als "Track" bezeichneten westlichen Parallelweg ab und fährt da rauf?

Und zweite Frage: War zuletzt 2010 dort, angeblich hat der Weg in der Zwischenzeit ziemlich gelitten. Kann das jemand bestätigen? 

Besten Dank!


----------



## mali5 (9. August 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zur Anfahrt von Idro aus Ri Capovalle:
> Fährt man da besser komplett die Straße rauf oder biegt man auf Höhe von ca. 940m auf den im OSM als "Track" bezeichneten westlichen Parallelweg ab und fährt da rauf?
> 
> Und zweite Frage: War zuletzt 2010 dort, angeblich hat der Weg in der Zwischenzeit ziemlich gelitten. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> ...




welchen Abzweig meinst du, es gibt auf 940üNN zwei, einer vor Capovalle als Abzweig von der sp58 (Asphalt, den solltest du nehmen) und einen etwa 500m später (in openMTBmap als "Mandoal" bezeichnet), den kenne ich nicht, wenn ich das richtig sehe, würdest du damit die oberen 400hm der Abfahrt verpassen?

Straße hat den Vorteil, dass oben mittlerweile das Rifugio bewirtschaftet ist.

Bin zuletzt im Juli den 136er runter, Zustand Weg war top!


----------



## sun909 (9. August 2016)

ah sorry, vertippt, bei 760HM ist der Forstweg, den ich meine...

Bei 940HM ist die Straße, korrekt...

Bist du den Mandoal als pth denn mal gefahren? Schaut auch nett aus 

Danke schön!


----------



## Carsten (9. August 2016)

Ich bin vor drei Jahren zwei weitere Wege südlich des 136 Kehren Trails gefahren.  Sind in meinem Buch beschrieben...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (12. August 2016)

Leute,
Hat schonmal jemand Urlaub am Idrosee gemacht ?
Lohnt sich ne Woche dort ?
Wollen mal was abseits vom Lago machen.
Bin für alle Infos dankbar.
PS: die 136 kehren kennen wir schon


----------



## Carsten (12. August 2016)

Klar lohnt sich das... Viele Trails zum entdecken...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (12. August 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> Klar lohnt sich das... Viele Trails zum entdecken...


Prima,
Danke, hast du ein paar tips etc.


----------



## beuze1 (13. August 2016)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Prima,
> Danke, hast du ein paar tips etc.



Vermutlich in seinem Buch auf das Carsten soooo hartnäckig hinweist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (13. August 2016)

Www.trails.de


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (15. August 2016)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Leute,
> Hat schonmal jemand Urlaub am Idrosee gemacht ?
> Lohnt sich ne Woche dort ?
> Wollen mal was abseits vom Lago machen.
> ...



Ja, wir waren 4 Tage am Idrosee.
Trails sind grossteils technisch (viel S3 mit S4) sehr anspruchsvoll. Sind Touren aus dem Buch von Carsten und Trails.de gefahren.

Für Flow Liebhaber sicher nicht geeignet, wer es gern technisch, knackig mag auf jeden Fall.

Auch reichlich Kondition sollte man mitbringen Touren sind alle > 1000 hm (eher Richtung > 1500 hm).


----------



## sun909 (15. August 2016)

Welche war denn technisch am knackigsten? Ggf auch per PN...

Danke dir!


----------



## Nordender (18. August 2016)

Ich war letztes Jahr im Juni für 10 Tage am Idrosee. Hatten ein wunderschönes Appartment direkt am Seeufer. Die Vermieter waren auch herzallerliebst (inkl. selbst gebackenem Kuchen von der Oma). Kann dir gerne den Kontakt vermitteln. Ist halt schon sehr abgelegen und wenn man etwas Unterhaltung haben möchte, muss man schon wieder Richtung Lago fahren.

Die Touren sind größtenteils sehr technisch und wenn es nicht technisch ist, verlaufen die handbreiten Trails haarscharf am Abgrund. Dafür hast du sie im Grunde für dich allein. Ich habe auf meinen Touren keinen Biker getroffen. Das Panorama ist größtenteils wirklich atemberaubend.

Am letzten Tag bin ich noch auf den Dosso Sassello hoch. Das ist der Hausberg von Idro. Die Wanderung war in einer Infobroschüre unserer Vermieter beschrieben. Du schleppst dein Bike zwar zu 90% auf den Gipfel, jedoch ist die Aussicht und die darauffolgende Abfahrt einfach nur der Hammer und das zur Abwechslung mal ohne Absturzgefahr. Ansonsten habe ich mich an die Touren von trails.de gehalten. 

Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen


----------



## UncleHo (3. August 2017)

Wieder ein Mountainbiker verunglückt auf dem gesperrten Contrabbandieri.

http://www.bresciatoday.it/cronaca/Graziano-Roversi.html


----------



## Nordender (4. August 2017)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Wieder ein Mountainbiker verunglückt auf dem gesperrten Contrabbandieri.
> 
> http://www.bresciatoday.it/cronaca/Graziano-Roversi.html



Sehr tragisch. Aber der Weg ist nun mal gesperrt - und in diesem Fall wohl auch aus gutem Grund. Ich bin ihn damals nicht gefahren aber ich kenne die Trails rund um den Idrosee recht gut und da kann bei einigen der kleinste Fehler nun mal in einem großen Unglück enden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

